# مبادى عمل الخلية الكهروضوئية Solar Cell



## حسين الزيدي (14 فبراير 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء

هذه مبادىْ عمل الخلايا الكهروضوئية على الرابط التالي:


http://www.4shared.com/file/37723637/de66cdfc

مع تحياتي


----------



## المذود (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا للأخ المهندس حسين لما قدمت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a0000al (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## zaher z (24 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## teerkl (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## eng.shock (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ctr1212 (9 فبراير 2012)

تأكد من الرابط تحياتي


----------

